
Pulse – a simple and affordable server and site monitoring tool for developers - alphametric
https://pulse.alphametric.co
======
alphametric
Check out the Product Hunt page for more details, or head on over to the site.

[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/pulse-
ed0252af-6f72-49aa-b...](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/pulse-
ed0252af-6f72-49aa-b13c-ecceda38ff63)

